# Very First Bottle Find



## slugplate (Jan 17, 2020)

Here is my treasured bottle. It was my first bottle find (1999) and I've been on a hunting and digging frenzy ever since. Not bad for the first "keeper" bottle I ever found. A sought after, pictorial Schaefer blob top.


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 17, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## sandchip (Jan 17, 2020)

That's a hell of a way to start a collection.  And to think, my collection started with a hobbleskirt Coke!


----------



## slugplate (Jan 17, 2020)

sandchip said:


> That's a hell of a way to start a collection.  And to think, my collection started with a hobbleskirt Coke!


No doubt I was very fortunate to uncover it. I've never seen another in 20 years of digging and hunting.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jan 17, 2020)

Definitely a quality first find. Find anymore bottles with it?


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice bottle, now you need the can to go with it. LOL.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 18, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Definitely a quality first find. Find anymore bottles with it?


I can't recall with certainty, but I think it was an India Wharf Brewing Co. Since then I've uncovered nearly 50 blob beers from that location. Some are mint, others are battle worn but I still keep them. Here's a pic of my display collection, but there are over a dozen or more in storage (I'd estimate 20). Mostly doubles or partially damaged. There's 33 blob beers in this pic and I'm proud to say I found every one of them.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 18, 2020)

Thats how you get hooked with a find like that. Easy as that. Its kind of a curse. Always looking for bottles. Everywhere i go.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 18, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Nice bottle, now you need the can to go with it. LOL.View attachment 201589


It's in remarkably good shape considering it's probably around 70 years old. Nice pickup!


----------



## Patagoniandigger (Jan 19, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Here is my treasured bottle. It was my first bottle find (1999) and I've been on a hunting and digging frenzy ever since. Not bad for the first "keeper" bottle I ever found. A sought after, pictorial Schaefer blob top.


My collection started with a Carrico bottle from Portugal It has embossed LABOR OMNIA VINCI. I followed this rule 12 years ago.
By the way Neat one


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 28, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Nice bottle, now you need the can to go with it. LOL.View attachment 201589


I really like that wood textured look to the can!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 28, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Here is my treasured bottle. It was my first bottle find (1999) and I've been on a hunting and digging frenzy ever since. Not bad for the first "keeper" bottle I ever found. A sought after, pictorial Schaefer blob top.


Wow, no wonder that bottle got you started with the hobby and wanting more.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 28, 2020)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Wow, no wonder that bottle got you started with the hobby and wanting more.


Very true... I can't tell you how excited I was. I thought I struck it rich, lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 29, 2020)

Patagoniandigger said:


> My collection started with a Carrico bottle from Portugal It has embossed LABOR OMNIA VINCI. I followed this rule 12 years ago.
> By the way Neat one


LABOR OMNIA VINCIT = WORK CONQUERS ALL. Very true.


----------

